# just back from harness fabric shopping



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

after Cooper's post with questions on sewing, I got inspired to go up to the fabric store. I was actually just planning on buying some grosgrain ribbon that I needed to go with some fabric I already have, but instead forgot about that until I was half way home, and ended up with six new fabrics instead that I think are going to make really cute harnesses  
One says "Princess" all over it - so will have to make that for someone else... but couldn't not get it! (some of the others are a tad on the girly side, but I think they are going to be adorable on Tico!)


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

flamingo harness...


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: Did you make that? That looks fantastic!

I love the dots and the princess chi! :wink:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

yeah, just put it together. I think my favorite is the "ohh la la girls" (yellow) walking chihuahuas, but wanted to do the flamingos first because my mom has a thing for them (too long of a story behind them to get into) :wink:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm glad I could inspire you  on the other hand, I'm jealous that you did that so quickly!


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm very impressed! I've been trying to buy a harness for Bosco on ebay and can't for the life of me find someone who has cool fabric like that!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

OH! I WANT I WANT I WANT! :wink:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

omg that harness is so cute !!! my favorite fabrics were the flamingos,dots and fishes  

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Great Job!!! Cute little model too! :wink: 


sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

Wow I really love that harness! Looks great, you should start selling harness on ebay (hint hint  )


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

NaliaLee said:


> Wow I really love that harness! Looks great, you should start selling harness on ebay (hint hint  )


If I didn't already have an on-line business that I feel I am neglecting, I may! I've been a total stacker on getting my businesses orders out as it is! :shock:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I like the way you but the trip around the belly part for the "D" ring. I bet that works great...


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

Here's Tico's "Dots" harness... I still haven't gotten around to the other fabrics yet :shock:
In the photo, he'd been harassing the cat Babe and she'd had more than enough of him for one day!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

She looks adorable, it fits her really well!


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

karis said:


> She looks adorable, it fits her really well!


Tico is actually a "HE", but he's used to being mistaken for a little girl! (not sure what that would be )


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That one looks great too, good job! :wink:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I like the princess Chi.


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Wow! Thats very nice,,,,


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

THose are all wonderful!! I love all the fabrics you chose, and how you made the harnesses. I'd love one for my Paris in that Paris fabric!!


----------



## kealohalinaka (Sep 22, 2005)

love it!


----------



## KtS257 (Aug 19, 2005)

You are so great at those!! It looks wonderful!!


----------

